# Feeling like c**p



## Kaylz (May 1, 2018)

Really feeling awful this week, lack of sleep is really starting to get to me, having to be up so early, woke up today with the mother of all headaches and just generally fed up of other peoples attitudes, I mean how can someone go from being so nice one minute to so nasty like the flick of a light switch? Humans are certainly strange creatures!  x


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 1, 2018)

I hope you manage to get some sleep & rest. Hopefully then the headache will do one (((hugs)))


----------



## Kaylz (May 1, 2018)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I hope you manage to get some sleep & rest. Hopefully then the headache will do one (((hugs)))


I've been hoping it would do one all day but as yet no such luck lol, thanks  x


----------



## scousebird (May 1, 2018)

Sorry to hear you're feeling bad Kaylz.  Hope you sort the lack of sleep situation.


----------



## Lanny (May 1, 2018)

@Kaylz @wirralass started a thread Music for insomniacs that has some really soothing & peaceful music to help you nod off. And, if failing that, you can close your eyes & let the sounds wash over you for some refreshment!


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 1, 2018)

*{hugs.  Makes a strong pot of tea}*


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 2, 2018)

Hope you manage to get some good sleep soon, @Kaylz.  Nothing worse than lack of sleep.  Can make you feel really ill.


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2018)

Thanks guys, bad night again last night, I've been that tired before that I've started to feel sick, really hoping I'll catch some sleep before it gets to that point! xx


----------



## New-journey (May 2, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks guys, bad night again last night, I've been that tired before that I've started to feel sick, really hoping I'll catch some sleep before it gets to that point! xx


I hope you can rest today and start feeling better soon. Sending hugs x


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 2, 2018)

Please try and grab a nap if you can hun. (((hugs)))


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2018)

New-journey said:


> I hope you can rest today and start feeling better soon. Sending hugs x


Unfortunately not, you know the saying, no rest for the wicked, got the mince and everything to do soon and to top my mood off it's blooming freezing! xx


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2018)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Please try and grab a nap if you can hun. (((hugs)))


Haha, I wish! What is a nap again? lol, thanks my lovely  x


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 2, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Haha, I wish! What is a nap again? lol, thanks my lovely  x



To be fair, not sure but if you find out let me know lol


----------



## KindaScared (May 2, 2018)

Hi, sorry you are feeling rubbish

This may be a temporary state for you, not sleeping but thought I would suggest this for you or anyone who cannot sleep, I have been an insomniac for years, this used to really stress me out until I met a fellow sufferer at work who was very chilled about it and taught me to accept the fact that I need less sleep, now rather than toss and turn worrying about having to get up for work in 3 hours, I get up, have a cup of tea snuggle up under a blanket on the sofa and watch a film, I either fall off to sleep or not, I have decided that insomnia just means I get more life than normal people hehe

when I go to bed I listen to audio books, these are great for getting off to sleep, I pop the book on a timer so it shuts off after 30 minutes, have an earbud in the opposite side to the pillow and it really helps me get off, if I wake in the night and dont want to get up I just rewind the book 20 minutes and either fall back off or listen to the great story i've chosen

Sorry if this is useless, hope you get some sleep and cure your headache


----------



## Sally W (May 2, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Really feeling awful this week, lack of sleep is really starting to get to me, having to be up so early, woke up today with the mother of all headaches and just generally fed up of other peoples attitudes, I mean how can someone go from being so nice one minute to so nasty like the flick of a light switch? Humans are certainly strange creatures!  x


Sorry to hear this K. Have you tried listening to relaxing sounds or meditations on you tube? I practice meditation and it does help. Also I don’t like at phone or devices 90 minutes before bed as recommended by so many doctors.


----------



## New-journey (May 2, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately not, you know the saying, no rest for the wicked, got the mince and everything to do soon and to top my mood off it's blooming freezing! xx


Freezing here too, got to go out soon and will be taking waterproofs


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Sorry to hear this K. Have you tried listening to relaxing sounds or meditations on you tube? I practice meditation and it does help. Also I don’t like at phone or devices 90 minutes before bed as recommended by so many doctors.


I cant be doing with the sound machines etc that are supposed to relax you lol, tried it all before, unfortunately nothing works, I don't use my phone much at all at night and I'm off electrics at least half an hour before I go to bed xx


----------



## Vince_UK (May 2, 2018)

KindaScared said:


> Hi, sorry you are feeling rubbish
> 
> This may be a temporary state for you, not sleeping but thought I would suggest this for you or anyone who cannot sleep, I have been an insomniac for years, this used to really stress me out until I met a fellow sufferer at work who was very chilled about it and taught me to accept the fact that I need less sleep, now rather than toss and turn worrying about having to get up for work in 3 hours, I get up, have a cup of tea snuggle up under a blanket on the sofa and watch a film, I either fall off to sleep or not, I have decided that insomnia just means I get more life than normal people hehe
> 
> ...


I listen to audiobooks also funnily enough. I started doing it years ago purely by accident when I was travelling a lot and staying in numerous hotels for 1 or 2 nights and just couldn't sleep. I happened to turn on an audio book on my  iPod and an amazingly I fell asleep. I even bought Wireless speakers to carry with me. Done that now for years now and it has got to the point I cannot sleep now without something going on, audiobook, talk radio etc and off I go. I do ths nor even when I am at home. Good thing I am single now and sleep alone lol.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 2, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately not, you know the saying, no rest for the wicked, got the mince and everything to do soon and to top my mood off it's blooming freezing! xx


Kaylz it wont take all day to do the mince...get that sorted...turn that heating on for a little while...sit down...even if you don't have  nap close those eyes...just relax...I have a friend who swore when she got a tension headache it was the weather...once the rain arrived she said it would clear...I never knew if that was her speaking or the several glasses of wine she's consumed speaking for her.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 2, 2018)

@Kaylz 
Really don't know what to advise, and  I guess you have spoken to the Doc's about it. Not Pleasant I fully understand.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I listen to audiobooks also funnily enough. I started doing it years ago purely by accident when I was travelling a lot and staying in numerous hotels for 1 or 2 nights and just couldn't sleep. I happened to turn on an audio book on my  iPod and an amazingly I fell asleep. I even bought Wireless speakers to carry with me. Done that now for years now and it has got to the point I cannot sleep now without something going on, audiobook, talk radio etc and off I go. I do ths nor even when I am at home. Good thing I am single now and sleep alone lol.


Well apart from Miss Mao Vince...but she clearly doesn't mind.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 2, 2018)

New-journey said:


> Freezing here too, got to go out soon and will be taking waterproofs


Urghhhhhhhh...I've got to go out at some point today...get to the Post office...going to try to sit the rain out...but if forecast all day...may have to 'bite the bullet' and charge down there with Harry in tow...have a good day.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 2, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Unfortunately not, you know the saying, no rest for the wicked, got the mince and everything to do soon and to top my mood off it's blooming freezing! xx


I love a little 'disco' nap in the afternoon...nothing like it.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 2, 2018)

Been on the phone trying to sort out access to my online banking...given up for now...very annoying...irritating...refused to let it spoil my day...so far had three direct debits not honoured...I cannot transfer funds into my current account without a lot of difficulty...or at all for the last two days...despite the TSB assuring customers experiencing difficulties they will refund any charges...its unfathomable how they have made such a mess of upgrading their online banking website.


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz it wont take all day to do the mince...get that sorted...turn that heating on for a little while...sit down...even if you don't have  nap close those eyes...just relax...I have a friend who swore when she got a tension headache it was the weather...once the rain arrived she said it would clear...I never knew if that was her speaking or the several glasses of wine she's consumed speaking for her.


Don't have time, done the mince, then had to get the stuff for my dinner weighed, mums now hoovering, only 20 minutes ish until I have to start getting ready, blooming frustrating I can tell ya xx


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> @Kaylz
> Really don't know what to advise, and  I guess you have spoken to the Doc's about it. Not Pleasant I fully understand.


Not spoken to the doctor about it, don't want put on sleeping pills or anything like that xx


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Been on the phone trying to sort out access to my online banking...given up for now...very annoying...irritating...refused to let it spoil my day...so far had three direct debits not honoured...I cannot transfer funds into my current account without a lot of difficulty...or at all for the last two days...despite the TSB assuring customers experiencing difficulties they will refund any charges...its unfathomable how they have made such a mess of upgrading their online banking website.


Wrong thread??!!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie (May 2, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Don't have time, done the mince, then had to get the stuff for my dinner weighed, mums now hoovering, only 20 minutes ish until I have to start getting ready, blooming frustrating I can tell ya xx


Kaylz...its better than living in a pig sty...wish I had someone to come & do my hoovering...ask your mum when she's available please...I love a clean & tidy house but loathe housework.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 2, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Wrong thread??!!  xx


I beg to differ young lady...this is a thread about crap...well I've been dealing with crap...honest I meant to put it here...I didn't really it is the wrong thread... but she'll fall for it surely?


----------



## Vince_UK (May 2, 2018)

LOL Will have to ask her 


Bubbsie said:


> Well apart from Miss Mao Vince...but she clearly doesn't mind.


----------



## Heath o (May 2, 2018)

I hope you feeling much better soon Kaylz,sod everybody else ,there's nothing that can't wait till later,have a day off and go and jump in bed,you deserve itxxx


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2018)

Heath o said:


> I hope you feeling much better soon Kaylz,sod everybody else ,there's nothing that can't wait till later,have a day off and go and jump in bed,you deserve itxxx


I wish it was that easy, I really do! xx


----------



## Heath o (May 2, 2018)

Or at least t


Kaylz said:


> I wish it was that easy, I really do! xx


At least give yourself some me time,at the end of the day I'm sure mum and Bruce can defend for them self's for a couple hours,xxx


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2018)

Heath o said:


> Or at least t
> 
> At least give yourself some me time,at the end of the day I'm sure mum and Bruce can defend for them self's for a couple hours,xxx


I don't get time for 'me' time being a type 1 really is time consuming with having to weigh food all the time etc xx


----------



## Heath o (May 2, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I don't get time for 'me' time being a type 1 really is time consuming with having to weigh food all the time etc xx


~o) .xx


----------



## Sprogladite (May 2, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I don't get time for 'me' time being a type 1 really is time consuming with having to weigh food all the time etc xx


What about planning meals ahead of time and pre-weighing everything out all at once, slapping it in an air tight container and then chuck it in the fridge ready for use? The only way you will get time for yourself is if you insist on it with other people and plan appropriately to have a chunk of time dedicated to nothing but getting some rest.
Really feel for you with the headaches, I've been in migraine land for the last week coz of the stupid weather.  Going caffeine free has helped me a lot, might be worth a try for you?  If not, i've found the combination of one square of chocolate, a couple of swallows of full fat coke and 800mg of ibuprofen normally do the trick, otherwise it's off to the docs for a triptan.  It's not very diabetes friendly but desperate times call for desperate measures!  Hope you are feeling better soon lovely xxxxx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 2, 2018)

Sorry to hear you're feeling crap @Kaylz  I hope you get a better sleep tonight x


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2018)

@Lucy Honeychurch thanks but my sleeping is just getting worse, not better I'm afraid  xx


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 30, 2018)

How are you managing @Kaylz?


----------



## Kaylz (May 30, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> How are you managing @Kaylz?


Just plodding along, taking each day as it comes, thanks for thinking about me and asking xx


----------

